# Glass on greenhouse roof



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Flavio said:


> What suggestions does anyone have as to treatment/installation on the bottom edge of the glass which will be as stated, flush with the trusses?


i think a silicone adhesive caulk should take care of it just fine.
post some pics when it's done?

DM


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but if you put the "bottom edge of the glass which will be as stated, flush with the trusses" would that not put the glass on top of the trusses?

Or, how will the glass go "between the truses" if not recessed to some degree? 

Does "glass sheets *flush* with the top of the trusses" mean that you want the top of the glass flush with the top of the trusses and between them? If so, some kind of stop has to be under them, either a piece of molding, or a rabbet cut into the edges of the trusses, or something. Not recessed as such, but just down equal to the thickness of the glass.

By the way, I would also prime and paint the wood.


----------



## compost (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for your input. *DM *I will try to make it a point to post some photos when I complete this project.

*Downunder.....* I guess my explaining was not as clear as it could have been. I have painted the trusses with three coats of white oil based barn paint with boiled linseed oil added. Actually, as suggested, I plan on putting a piece of wood between the trusses down from the top edge of the 2x4's the thickness of the glass. The glass will sit on this trim and will put the glass at the same level as the truss member. My plan is to center the 5 ft long piece of glass between the trusses which are eight ft long. This will leave some space on top and bottom of the glass for plywood which I was thinking of covering with wide roof flashing. Because of leaks that will probably appear, I am now wondering if the glass should be placed clear to the bottom of the trusses even with the outside walls. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Be very careful to protect the edges of the glass. Tempered glass can take a lot of abuse but if the edge is hit it will shatter. You should allow room to put screws in to hold the glass down. If you hit the glass with a screw it is not very forgiving.

I am doing almost the exact same thing. It is going to be a solarium rather than a greenhouse and I am using double glazed glass.

My plan is to put the glass on the joists with caulking, then put a small lip at the bottom to keep it from sliding down (protected from hitting the edge with caulking) and then put some aluminum cover plate like this. I will use some Redgard between the glass and then caulk the cover plate where it meets the window.


----------



## compost (Nov 15, 2008)

Marvin....Will you be using the same technique on the wall studing???


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Flavio said:


> Marvin....Will you be using the same technique on the wall studing???


The walls will be sliding glass patio doors. I have 6 of them I got out of several remodels that the owner were just glad to see them go away.

I really want one of these.

http://www.nanawall.com/gallery/viewer.asp?media=flashembed&mid=2

Oh crap, I just drooled all over myself. :wink:


----------



## compost (Nov 15, 2008)

Marvin never saw anything like those doors before. Do you know where they might be giving some of them away? I can see why you would like them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Flavio said:


> Marvin never saw anything like those doors before. Do you know where they might be giving some of them away? I can see why you would like them.:thumbsup:


If they were giving them away I wouldn't be telling anyone until I got all I needed. :yes:

Price is between 9k and 50k.


----------



## compost (Nov 15, 2008)

I understand:icon_biggrin:


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

Watching Norm on the New Yankee Workshop once, he built a greenhouse and used some type of lexan for the roof. It was double paned with channels running between the upper and lower panes. He built frames for the panels. Might google NYW and see if they have the plans.


----------



## eichelman (Dec 4, 2009)

So now a year later I am thinking about doing something similar.
How did your project turn out? Does it leak? 
What did you finally do to keep it from leaking?
And what was the pitch, and were you concerned about snowfall?
Fred


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I used old sliding glass doors that people were throwing out - free
Tempered in case something happens
They have been out in heavy snow storms (18"+) & held up
They are installed almost flat - so hold a bit of weight
The jalousie glass windows on sides & front were ~$75
Mine is sealed up - but not waterproof
Since its a greenhouse I see nothing wrong with water getting in
Mine is buried into the ground ~1'....maybe a little more


----------



## eichelman (Dec 4, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the picture and details;
I agree, a greenhouse doesnt need to be waterproofed.

The one thing better than recycling is reusing!

Congratulations,
Fred


----------



## compost (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello all...I am in the final stages of completing my greenhouse project. A natural gas suspended heater has been purchased and installed though not hooked up yet as I have to run some gas line. The wiring has been done with three four tube flourscent light ceiling fixtures and wall recepticals run approximately every six feet or closer along the walls. These are protected with Ground Fault Circuit Interrupters. A large fan has been installed on the ceiling and a ceiling fan has also been installed. Mostly all of my items were purchased second hand, The lights were advertized on Craigs Listing as leftovers from a Condo building project and were never used. I am waiting to install the metal roof as it to cold at this time. i've got to put the final sealants on the roof windows as well. Presently the roof of the greenhouse is covered with clear plastic which has to be replaced from time to time. I will post photos in the future.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Great job! you sound a lot like me, reusing/recycling everything.... 
99% of all my magic tricks and boxes are made from hardwood leftover from firewood from my woods, and recycled hardware, hinges, screws, etc.
the other 1% new is the occasional ornament or special bolts i might need for that specific effect to work properly.
most hardware i don't already have laying around, i look for at yard sales. i got a huge bag of over 60 hinges for just a couple bucks recently.
they're perfect for my boxes!

DM


----------



## harikoduri (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi,

I am doing a project on Greenhouse temparature control equipments and also analyzing new tempered glass which controls 83% heat for greenhouse. Does anyone has Greenhouse near to Atlanta, GA? I appreciate if anyone gives me a chance to analyze and study the feasibility of using new glass in Greenhouse.

SK


----------

